# African Epiphytes



## charlespretoria (Jun 6, 2014)

Are there other members interested in these species? Maybe we can start a thread as I am a keen collector and doing a lot of flasking. Lately Ive suceeded in cloning some of them, because some of them prove very much to be a challenge. 

Sala gahle
Charles


----------



## valenzino (Jun 6, 2014)

I am very interested!!!Particularly to Mystacidiums and few others...PM me


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2014)

Sure, I'm interested but, if you have native terrestrials for sale/trade...?? :drool:


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Charles, When you say African epiphytes do you mean mainly Angraecoids? I have 2 Mystacidium spp., Aerangis luteo alba and Rangeris mystacidii. But most are from Madagascar. I have successfully selfed Ang viguieri. I would love to get hold of some seed of different Mystacidiums and other African spp. They are hard to come by here.


----------



## charlespretoria (Jun 9, 2014)

All types of epiphytican species on the african mainland, South of the equator. Some not described, some thought to be extinct....................... Trying to post photos, but not succeeding. My work is plants and animals, not PC's!!! (still on my hatelist, with farm murderers, rhino poaches,greenies and CITES) The last because of the work we are doing some species which we might as well throw in a fire.

When time permits Ill try again.

Hamba kahle

Charles


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, you have to use an image hosting site, like Photobucket or Flikr and repost here. Good luck, Eric.


----------



## charlespretoria (Jun 9, 2014)

That would help ja...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a hassle, trust me. But it saves the forum from using a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## charlespretoria (Jun 9, 2014)

Still no idea how to do it or get a photo from my cellphone on to those programs. Have a heart. Im from Africa!!!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 9, 2014)

charlespretoria said:


> Still no idea how to do it or get a photo from my cellphone on to those programs. Have a heart. Im from Africa!!!!!!



It's easier to transfer the photos to your computer and then upload the files to a photo host.
Resize the photos before you upload them via the internet and it will be faster and easier.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2014)

Find a 14 Y.O. They will show you how do it and let you know that your phone is an outdated piece of junk!


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm also interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

